# Cubing in Fort Worth or Dallas



## Jason Green (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello, are there any cubing activities on a regular basis on the DFW area. I know there are a few really good cubers from the area, but not aware of any clubs or anything that meet. I'd really like to five something or start one if anyone is interested!


----------



## RSaldana86 (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm in Oklahoma but let me know when there's something going on down there it's not to far of a drive


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 11, 2016)

RSaldana86 said:


> I'm in Oklahoma but let me know when there's something going on down there it's not to far of a drive


Cool, I was just up there in January for my first comp. Do you compete yet? There is supposed to be one in Dallas in March I heard. I'm going to KC in April for a comp also, might not be too far.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 11, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Cool, I was just up there in January for my first comp. Do you compete yet? There is supposed to be one in Dallas in March I heard. I'm going to KC in April for a comp also, might not be too far.



I knew Jason Green looked familiar when I saw it pop up on the registration list! See you there!... Or... Here I guess


----------



## RSaldana86 (Feb 11, 2016)

No I missed it . I got into curbing back in 2011 but stopped ( mistake) I used to be averaging 25secs

Got back into it recently. So I'm relearning LL algs. :/ 

But I will definitely go to one atleast for 3x3 and 4x4 for now


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 11, 2016)

I learned back in 2009 or so but my best time was around 2:00, I used Petrus. I got into speed cubing last July using CFOP and am about 25 secs myself now, 27.75 in my only comp. I just finished learning full OLL. I'm hooked! 

See you there biscuit! You'll probably know me, I'll likely be the oldest competitor.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 11, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> I learned back in 2009 or so but my best time was around 2:00, I used Petrus. I got into speed cubing last July using CFOP and am about 25 secs myself now, 27.75 in my only comp. I just finished learning full OLL. I'm hooked!
> 
> See you there biscuit! You'll probably know me, I'll likely be the oldest competitor.



I'll be up on the stage the whole time doing organizer things. Pop by and say hi! (I'll probably be wearing a gray hoodie/jacket)


----------



## RSaldana86 (Feb 11, 2016)

Haha yea nice 

right now I'm learning Pll with CFOP and practice doing cross on bottom and average 45 sec after Pll then I'll learn full Oll instead the 2look 

Definitely better then just sitting around playing video games


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I'll be up on the stage the whole time doing organizer things. Pop by and say hi! (I'll probably be wearing a gray hoodie/jacket)


I started to send a question from the contact thing on the website, but figured I'd just ask here.  I'm just now learning 4x4 and starting to enjoy it. If I can get my times under the cutoff would it be possible for me to add that as a late event for the comp? I'm not even sure if I'll be there we'll see!


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 27, 2016)

How come you always wear that grey sweatshirt Garrett?


----------



## Super Cuber (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi, I live in the DFW area and would love to meet with some fellow cubers.


----------



## Jason Green (Jul 18, 2017)

Super Cuber said:


> Hi, I live in the DFW area and would love to meet with some fellow cubers.


Sorry I missed your post. Actually just a couple months ago we started having a meet on the 1st and 3rd Mondays off the month at the Euless library from 6:30-8:00 (or later). Our next meeting is August 7th. We may change the schedule for the school year. The best bet is to be on the Texas speed cubing Facebook page to find out.


----------



## Super Cuber (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I might not be able to make it on August 7th but will be sure to check out the Texas speed cubing Facebook page.

Thanks Again,
SpeedCuber..


----------



## Super Cuber (Jul 28, 2017)

Can you send me the link to the page?

Thanks, 
Speedcuber..


----------



## Jason Green (Jul 28, 2017)

Super Cuber said:


> Can you send me the link to the page?
> 
> Thanks,
> Speedcuber..


This the public page. There is a secret group that we usually discuss the meeting more on, I'm not sure why it's secret. If you send me a message on here I can add you to the other group too. 

https://www.facebook.com/texasspeedcubinginc/


----------



## Super Cuber (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! Do you mean to send a message on here or the facebook page?

Thanks again..


----------



## Jason Green (Jul 31, 2017)

Super Cuber said:


> Thanks for your reply! Do you mean to send a message on here or the facebook page?
> 
> Thanks again..


The FB page. I meant "here" as in the link I shared, but that was confusing. I'm Jason Green on FB so you should be able to find me, then I can add you.


----------

